# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Neue Forumsversion 6.1.1

## noox

Endlich habe ich es geschafft: Die neue Forumsversion ist oben!

Es ist noch nicht alles so, wie ich es haben möchte, aber im Großen und Ganzen müsste es ganz gut hinhauen. 

Schaut euch mal die FAQs an und lest bitte die Forumsregeln durch. Es geht ab sofort etwas strenger zu. Aber wir müssen einfach ein bisschen auf Ordnung schauen.

PS: Dass unter "Wer ist online" bei den Anonymen teilweise komische Locations drinnen stehen, hab ich gesehen. Auch, dass die Banner ununterbrochen eingeblendet werden. 

Eventuell gibt es auch probleme mit denen, die nicht das Standard-Stylesheet (Ranger-Grüm) eingestellt haben. Bitte auch noch nicht mit den Stylesheets herumprobieren, weil ich das erst machen muss.

Ansonst könnt ihr rumprobieren und mir eventuelle Fehler melden.

----------


## noox

Ich kann jetzt einstellen, wie groß die Avatars sein können. Wenn ihr welche neu raufladet, dann wird automatisch die Größe bestimmt. Die vorhandenen wurden einfach auf die maximal erlaubte Größe (momentan 120x120) aufgeblasen.

Aber mir kommen 120x120 fast zu groß vor. Die lenken dann so vom Inhalt ab. Muss ich mich an des einfach nur gewöhnen, oder findet ihr sie auch zu groß?

----------


## Tom

San schon a bissal zu groß find i !!

----------


## Tom

Öhh , Markup geht jetzt aber nimmer oder ??
Zumindest bei der Signatur wird bei mit jetzt nur die Zeichen angezeigt .

----------


## freakazoid

is mir auch schon aufgefallen. ober z.b. im control panel gehts ...

----------


## Martix

net schlecht herr specht!!

----------


## niZo

jo bütln san echt a bissi zgroß. an den rest werd ma uns gewöhnen schaut guad aus, mir gfoits.
mfg

p.s.: bist hoid da ollabesaste von alle admins!

----------


## Martix

öhm, bei mir schreibt er, wenn ich den avatar ändere ich kann ihn net raufladen weil er nur jpeg usw erlaubt... das bild is als jpeg abgespeichert....

----------


## Old Anonym

eieiei, daran muss man sich echt gewöhnen

----------


## Old Anonym

Viiiiel zu groß! 
Da steht unten ich darf HTML verwenden.. darf ich aber nicht. Schade.. 
Ixh hatte ne Fehlermedlung: irgendwas mit dem Counter, division by zero.. weiß aber nimmer genau. Sollte das wieder auftreten kopier ichs dir.
Ansonsten: Wo nimmst du nur die Zeit fürs Forum her??? Echt genial.. 
 Und für das Smiley bekommst du einen Extraorden..
 Der ist auch spitze...
Auf jeden Fall:

----------


## noohm

Supi   

Passt alles mir gefallts sehr gut bis auf die grossen büdln .....

----------


## georg

Hmm.. während dem Tippen wurde ich rausgekickt..
Jetzt hab´ ich gleich ne Anwendung herifür:    
Und beim Pokal hab ich den falschen erwischt. Der da ist ja direkt häßlich, aber ich hoff´ der Wille zählt..   
Ich liebe die neues Smileys!!!!

----------


## FunkyFoes

wieso funzt kein html mehr???

----------


## georg

HTML hat noch nie gefunzt, und soll auch nicht, weil sonst hat der noox noch mehr zum tun!  
Was du meinst, ist das Markup, und da funkt auch nur die Farbeinstellung nicht.
[blue]eben dieses hier.[/blue]
*fett funkt* wie man sieht.

----------


## FunkyFoes

joah

----------


## noox

Ja, Der Color-Markup geht nicht mehr. Da müsst ihr alle eure Signaturen ändern. Color-Markup geht anders. Siehe FAQs. Ich hab übrigens absichtlich den Color-Markup nicht beim Post-Formular dabei, weil ich nicht will, dass das Forum zum Farben-Kasperltheater ausartet.

----------


## FunkyFoes

oh, der strenge noox  

habt ihr die fehlermeldung auch alle unten stehen:

*Warning: Division by zero in /home/dhb/public_html/inc/counter.php on line 193* ??

----------


## noox

HTML hat noch nie funktioniert. Also bei mir steht: - HTML ist deaktiviert.- UBBCode ist aktiviert.

----------


## georg

*HILFE!*
Und ich darf auch meine eigenen Posts nicht editieren...  
Und jetzt steht bei mir wieder "HTML deatkiviert" unten... so wie´s  sichs gehört.. 
_Und wenn_ ich Text formatiere, dann wandert der Cursor nachdem ich auf OK geklickt habe, irgendwo in das Feld, aber nicht dorthin wo er war. 
Und wenn ich Smileys einfüge, macht er das immer am Ende des Posts, egal wo mein Cursor steht.. 
"Warning: Division by zero in /home/dhb/public_html/inc/counter.php on line 193"
Ok, jetzt werd´ ich lästig.. hör´ schon auf...
Alles spitze!!!!

----------


## FunkyFoes

ich kann meine signatur nicht mehr ändern, da kommt immer ein fehler, sie wäre zu lang

----------


## pagey

pardautz da muss ich mich erst darna gewöhnen..irgendwie geht des wichtigste , der text ein wenig unter wegen riesen avatar und tausenden anderen infos rundherum...naja des wird scho !

----------


## freakazoid

jo ungewohnt is scho - oba wos sois ...

----------


## noox

Ich hab jetzt die Signatur auf maximal erlaubte 250 Zeichen (von 220) vergrößert. Mehr will ich aber nicht. Sollte normalerweise nicht nötig sein.

----------


## noox

das mit dem raushauen sollte nicht sein. Aber das mit dem Automatischen Einfügen könnte eventuell wegen meinen Hacks noch fehlerhaft sein.

HTML sollte immer deaktiviert sein. Wenn nicht, dann bitte sagen. Admins dürfen immer auch HTML-Poste. Ob Mods auch, weiß ich nicht.

Was meinst du mit:

> Und wenn ich Text formatiere, dann wandert der Cursor 
> nachdem ich auf OK geklickt habe, irgendwo in das Feld, 
> aber nicht dorthin wo er war. 

Bis jetzt habe ich es bei anderen Foren immer nur so gesehen, dass er am Ende eingefügt wurde. Allerings habe ich es gerade bei einer dieser Forumsversion gesehen dass es an der aktuellen Cursor-Position eingefügt wurde. Vielleicht ist das ein Hack. Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht schau ich mir das noch an.

Fehler mit Counter:
Hab übersehen, dass wir schon 500 MB Webspace brauchen (Da liegen ein paar Datenbank-Backups zu je 50 - 70MB rum. Und ich hab bei diesem Account nur 500 MB zugeteilt gehabt. Aber da zahlt es sich aus, wenn man sein eigener Webspace-Provider ist. Man stellt es einfach auf 1GB

----------


## noox

Wieso das Editieren nicht mehr geht, weiß ich net. Hab's eigentlich - wie bisher - auf 6 Stunden gestellt.

----------


## pagey

bei mir is genauso wie beim martix...avatar nimmt er nicht weils ned das richtige format is, dabei hab ich den gleichen pfad wie im alten forum nochmal angegeben

----------


## pagey

aja und was mit meiner sigantur nicht stimmt kann ich auch ned sagen  

sorry falls es an meiner unfähigkeit liegt

----------


## noox

Erstens: Der Color-Markup hat sich geändet. Ich kenn ihn auch net auswendig, aber er steht in den FAQs. Ich glaube: 
[ color:blue ]blblb[ /color]:
blblb

ohne leerzeichen halt.

Du darfst den Color-Markup nicht innerhalb des Url-Markups verwenden. Das geht net. Ob umgekehrt allerdings die Farbe übernommen wird, wenn du zuerst Color und innen Url verwendest, weiß ich nicht.

Avatar ist jetzt gegangen, oder?

----------


## georg

Das liegt daran, daß:
Die Farbcodes jetzt anders defineirt werden, lies unter den FAQ´s nach.
mit (color:red)..(/color) statt den runden halt die eckigen Klammern, dann sollte es funzen.
Die URL geht nicht, weil du das http:// vergessen hast.
Tät´ ich mal sagen..

----------


## niZo

wir werden uns schon noch alle dran gewöhnen. 

avatare hast scho auf 100x100 reduziert oder?
mfg

----------


## pagey

danke jetzt klappt die signatur...

----------


## noox

nein, ist noch 120x120

----------


## niZo

aso kamma sich das jetz aussuch nur maximal 120x120? oder was? könnt ich dan auch so 80x100 machen?
mfg

----------


## Martix

kannst

----------


## noox

ja, kannst auch 2x120 machen.

----------


## niZo

danke, geil. jetz brauch ich nur noch a gscheids bilbearbeitungsprogramm am neuen rechner 
mfg

----------


## Rüdiger

Find die neue Version echt cool, etwas komplizierter aber gfällt mir.
@noox: Ich würds für sinnvoll halten, wenn jeder der sich einloggt zuerst mal gleich zum FAQ weitergeleitet wird, denn den Forum - Knigge zu lesen würde vielen nicht schaden... wenn das geht (ich kenn mi ja net so aus mit dem Computerzeug).
Wie gibts das außerdem, das der Funky (nix gegen dich persönlich, kenn dich ja net) zwei Sterne bekommt, eigenlich ja zu 85 Prozent Müll gelabert hat in der Vergangenheit und zum Vergleich der Georg, der zu 95 Prozenz Informatives und Fachwissen verbreitet nur einen Stern mehr hat??
Wie gesagt Funky, nimms net persönlich

----------


## Martix

oiso i find der bewertungsystem a bled... bzw. es bringt im prinzip genau nix!konnta auch ohne dem gut leben, denn man erkennt sowieso ob ein posting "gut" oder "schlecht" bzw sinnvoll oder sinnlos ist....

----------


## noox

weil er sich bei mir gemeldet hat, dass er so schlecht bewertet wurde. Und er mir eigentlich  nur am Anfang negativ aufgefallen ist. Außerdem ist er neben Georg der einzige, der meldet, wenn irgendwo Threads außer Kontrolle geraten. Deswegen hab ich ihm 5 Punkte gegeben. Normalerweise hätte ich vielleicht 3 gegeben. 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich ihm nache dem Thread im Technik-Forum, wo er ein Gewehr gepostet hat, nur einen Punkt gegeben hätte.

Beim Georg glaube ich, dass das ein Versehen war, und irgendjemand 1 Stern vergeben hat, weil das ja die Standardeinstellung ist. Ich hab aber die Standardeinstellung schon auf 3 Sterne gesetzt, dann dürfte sowas net so leicht passieren.

----------


## Rüdiger

Im Technik Board seh ich die neuen Einträge nicht. In der Übersicht der Boards werden die neuen Einträge noch angezeigt, wenn ich dann ins Board reingeh, sind die roten Ziffer nimma da. Woran liegt des?

----------


## el panecillo

also gratuliere noox hast echt brav gmacht  

die avatars würd ich auf 100x100 setzen, was sicher vollkommend ausreichend is. viell. viell. lässt sich auch a funktion einbaun das er keine bilder größer als zb 50k ladet. *?* frag mich aber selber wie des gehn sollt ..  

die par kleinen fehler die die andern beschreiben habn, wirst auch noch ausmerzen   und des mit da funktion()_ ... hmmm wissma eh wer schuld is!  

mir gfalln die neuen smileys so  

braver noox

----------


## el panecillo

hab grad probiert... ditan geht nicht, ich darfs nicht.  

und mei signatur und mein avatar muss i neu machen

----------


## georg

Das liegt daran, daß noch kaum jemand bewertet hat..
Klick den User an, gib ihm 1-5 Sterne.. schade daß es keine eigene Bewertung für den Damin gibt *schleim*, *kriech*
und mit der großen Zahl an Bewertungen wird sich das schon einspielen.. denk´ ich mal. Und wenn nicht, isses mir auch egal..

----------


## niZo

also ich find scheiße daß man andere user bewerten kann.
wie auch immer

----------


## el panecillo

aja nochwas
(und jetz gib i dann eh a ruh, sorry wenns scho wer gschriebn hat, i hab ma jetz ned alle posts in dem thread glesen weil i in da schui huck...)

des doss de signatur zu wenig zeichen bietet, is ma bei da beta-version auch aufgfallen. grund: neues markup - farbdefinition mit color:red usw

----------


## noox

also 100% haut das leider nie hin, weil das sehr aufwendig ist. Es kann daher entweder vorübergehend wegen der neuen Version mal net gehen, oder es irgendwas anderes passiert, dass es net hinhaut.

z.B du bekommst ein Mail, dass dir jemand geantwortet hat. Dann klickst du auf den Link. Du siehst den Eintrag. In der Forums-Übersicht ist er noch immer als neu markiert, in wirklihkeit hast ihn schon gesehen. 

Das Problem ist ja, dass man theoretisch für 800 Besucher x 80.000 Posts speichern müsste, ob gesehen oder nicht. Deswegen wird da auch das Datum verwendet. Und iin allen Fällen haut des net hin. Falls es öfters sein sollte, melde dich mit genauer Rekonstruktion. Aber eigentlich kann ich da wenig machen. Ich könnte zwar einstellen, dass das nur eingeschränkt funktioniert. Da sieht man dann nur, in Welchem Forum Posts sind, nicht mehr wieviele.

Bei der nächsten Forumsversion kann man übrigens nicht gewünschte Foren ausblenden und dann zwischen allen und den eigenen Favoriten hin und herschalten.

----------


## niZo

schau da gach die FAQ an da stehts neue markup.mfgund vü spaß in da schui!

----------


## georg

... und ich darf immer noch nicht editieren..   :´( Weiß aber eh jeder, daß ich Admin gemeint habe..

----------


## el panecillo

neues markup kann ich eh schon. vo da beta. 

i hab nur gmeint, des neue markup braucht mehr zeichen. zumindest die farbdefinitionen. darum wern die 220 zeichen signatur (jetz sins eh scho 250) des öfteren zu eng.

----------


## niZo

aso ups mein fehler hab nicht gecheckt was du genau meinst..

----------


## el panecillo

jo mocht jo nix mr. nizo =)

i hob jetzt eh aus, oba danke für die spasswünsche

----------


## noox

Avatars => siehe Avater thread nebenan. Da kannst abstimmen.

Wennst die FAQs gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest, dass sie auf 15.000 Bytes beschränkt sind. Ausser es wird eine externe Urls verwendet. (Da kann ich schlecht was machen.)

s'ditan werd' ma a nu hinbekommen.

Bei den Smilies gibt's sicher noch ein paar Überaschungen.

Allerdings bin ich beim Überlegen, ob ich nicht den ???:-( Smilie rausnehmen soll. Weil der als einziger nicht 15x15 groß ist. Wenn alle 15x15 groß sind, dann könnte ich die Größe Fix im Image-Tag Setzen, wodurch sich bei langsamen Verbindungen der Bildaufbau verschnellren würde. Net das am Anfang da alles am Bild herumspringt, bis er alle Smilies eingelesen hat.

Ich werde vermutlich folgende Smilies noch dazufügen:
www.xgolf-forum.com/de/postin...ode=reply&t=16

Was meint ihr?

----------


## noox

Was echt? ihr könnt mich nicht bewerten. Muss sich schauen ;-)

----------


## georg

Gegen neue süße Smileys hab ich sicher nix... um den ??? tät´s mir leid. Der zeigt genau das, was ich mir bei manchen Posts denke. Vielleicht kann man den irgendwie auf 15x15 ummodeln?

----------


## el panecillo

ja dass beschränkt sin weiß ich eh (avatargröße).
i hab gmeint, die externen beim laden kontrollieren. gibts da ned irgndwas in html bzw javascript image.filesize oda so (mal schaun  )

des mit de smileys 15x15 wär natürlich a gschicht.

und abgstimmt hab i a schon

----------


## noox

Vielleicht fällt mir zu den Smilies nochwas ein... 

Aber ich werd' mal was arbeiten, vielleicht kurz biken gehen und am Abend wieder dem Forum zur Verfügung stehen.

----------


## niZo

also ich hab dich bewerten können!

----------


## noox

ich dich auch.

----------


## niZo

na dann passts ja eh, obwohl ich diese bewertungsgschicht trotzdem gaga find.

----------


## georg

Apropos: Da hab ich eine Frage:
Man kann ja nur 1x bewerten. Klar, sonst wär´s ja wenig sinnvoll..  
Aber: Was ist wenn ich einen Typen einen Stern gebe.. weil der immer nur Müll postet, und ich finde 2 Sterne ist zuviel.   Nehmen wir mal an, der bessert sich. Kann ich meine Bewertung dann editieren? Ich wüßt´ nämlich nicht wie..

----------


## Tom

Ich muß ja den Mördermüll posten bei null Sternen ???

----------


## Tom

Ups jetzt sans auf anmaol a paar ??? 
Hatt mich doch wer Lieb ??

----------


## niZo

na herst brauch ja schließlich an mechaniker! 
mfg

----------


## Tom

So hob den Georg jetzt auch die volle Punktzahl gebn weil der verdient des auf jeden Fall (mehr als ich zumindest) !!

----------


## Tom

Olles a gschobenen Partie und Schleimer (recht so  )  !!

----------


## georg

Was hälts du davon?
 
oder hiervon

oder etwas von dem da?


Scheiße. Ich muß doch arbeiten..

----------


## noox

Perfekt!

----------


## noox

ja, über das ändern der Bewertung wurde schon diskutiert. Oder zumindest dass man jedes Monat einmal bewerten kann.

----------


## freakazoid

stimmt. des war sinnvoll.

----------


## noox

> na dann passts ja eh, obwohl ich diese bewertungsgschicht 
> trotzdem gaga find. 

Ich werd' da mal eine Umfrage unter den Mods starten.

----------


## pagey

- ich weiss auch ned obs die bewertung bringt
- links die beitragszahlen sollten weg, denn es gibt ja genug mit kack-postings nur die zahl hochtreiben
- meine grösste bitte wäre die anonymen endlich zu verbannen....konstruktivers gibt es so gut wie nie  bis auf die ein oder andere ausnahme, aber im schimpfen und müll posten sind die anonymen gnaz stark..

losts en funky in ruah weil es gibt einfach so viel hohl-birnen in letzter zeit dass der funky bei weitem ned mehr so auffält

----------


## noox

Wir werden das mal unter den Mods diskutieren. Aber ich bin halt mal ein Statistik-Liebhaber, und hab die Post-Anzahl ganz gerne gleich dabei. Ist bei den Meisten Foren so. 

Anonyme zulassen ist auch so eine Frage... Man müsste mal genau zählen, wieviel Müll und wieviel Sinnvolle Sachen gepostet werden.

----------


## matthias

Sieht geil aus das neue forum, aber ich muss mich noch zurechtfinden...

----------


## pagey

noox da brauchst nicht viel zählen   das bestätigt sich jeden tag...

----------


## noox

sehe ich eigentlich nicht so arg... aber kann mich auch täuschen.

----------


## UiUiUiUi

hm ich weiss nicht ob das absicht is ich bekomme einen farbfehler es werden teile von forum einfach komplett dunkelgrün.
vor allem unter dan avatars und der untere rand von posts.
hat das jetzt wer verstanden?

----------


## UiUiUiUi

ups wer hat mich mit 4 sternen bewertet? 
irgendwer scheint mich lieb zu haben

----------


## noox

das hatte ich anfangs auch mit dem Mozilla (Netscape) hab aber dann ein neues Stylesheet raufgeladen, dann hat's hingehauen. Mach mal ein Reload.Sonst bitte: Browserversion + Screenshot.Danke!

----------


## Red

Also des rangers-StyleSheet mit seinem Grün ist einfach beruhigend, was oft auch nötig ist. *g*

Ein Problem hab ich aber, wenn ich beim posten Smilies per Klick einfüge löscht es meinen ganzen text wieder.        
Hääääää, jetzt gehts wieder!
Text da und Smilies da, Gremlins im Forum??!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

jetzt a dumme frage wie mache ich an screenshot?

des hab ich noch nie gemacht 

brwoser version
Netscape 6.2
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Win98; de-DE; rv:0.9.4) Gecko/20011019 Netscape6/6.2

----------


## Red

Such mal das Programm Hardcopy im Netz, das lässt sich beliebig konfigurieren.

www.freewarenetz.de/

Ich hab persönlich übrigens nichts mit der Seite zu tun, halte sie nur für sehr gut und fördernswert.

----------


## Chris

Screenshot ist ganz besonders schwer  

Einfach auf die tolle Taste "Druck" drücken, dann in ein Grafikprogramm gehen und dort dann von der Zwischenablage "Einfügen".

----------


## Red

Oh ja des hatte ich schon wieder aus meinen Gehirnwindungen verbannt.

----------


## Chris

Mit Alt+Druck oder Strg+Druck (weiß ich jetzt nicht genau) kann man auch einen Screenshot nur vom aktuellen Fenster machen. Dann erspart man sich nachher das Ausschneiden.

----------


## UiUiUiUi

dankeschön!
wie gesagt ich bin a PC legastheniker  

also hier der screenshot
auch nach mehrmaligem reload

----------


## noox

Screenshot:

Ohne Grafikprogramm wird's schwierig. Wennst eins hast: Einfach rechts oben auf der Tastatur "Druck S-Abf" drücken. Dann das Grafikprogramm starten, neue Datei erstellen und dort mit Edit-Einfügen (Strg-V) einfügen.  Schön geht's mit Photoshop, weil der macht automatisch so eine große Grafik auf, wie die Grafik in der Zwischenablage ist.

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle auf einen neuen Mozilla oder auf den Netscape 7.0 umsteigen. die 6.x Version vom Netscape sind im Prinzip die 0.9.x Versionen vom Mozilla + des Netscape Gimicks. www.mozilla.org Also ist 6.x Netscape noch nicht mal eine 1er Version. Ich teste nämlich schon noch mit Mozilla 1.x bzw. Netscape 7.x aber nicht mehr mit den älteren Browsern.

----------


## Dirty Rider

geile sache..bin stolz auf dich hannes!! *bierhinstell*

----------


## Dirty Rider

kannst du meinen signatur wieder so machen das es rot ist hannes??

----------


## georg

Siehe die mittlerweile zahlreichen fragen und Antworten in diesem Thread, bzw. die FAQ des Forums.
Es geht jetzt so: (color:red)...(/color) Statt den runden natürlich die eckigen Klammern

----------


## noox

ich glaub das kannst selber. Schau dir dazu die FAQs an.

----------


## UiUiUiUi

also der screenshot is bereits zu sehen.

ok dann werd ich auf nen netscape 7.x  umsteigen
oder einfach mozilla... hm mal schaun

----------


## noox

Also falls es mit dem Mozilla 1.x bzw. beim Netscape 7.x auch noch fehlerhaft ist, dann machst noch einen Screenshot und hängst ihn an Attachment hier an, oder mailst ihn mir. 

Aber bei mir ist schon der Mozilla 0.9.x was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ziemlich  fehlerfrei.

----------


## Dirty Rider

ne...weil nun ist er zu lang weil man des color schreiben muss udn dann wirds zu lang halt!! kanns schon..aber geht ja net :-((!

----------


## noox

wieso braucht ihr alle so lange signaturen.
sonst probier mal den url-markup zu entfernen. Den müsste er eh automatisch dazufügen. Und vielleicht liest er die Zeilenlänge bevor er den Markup anwendet. Dann kannst mehr schreiben.

Wennst weisst was ich meine

----------


## FLo33

dann tust halt dein sinnlosen granaten-smiley weg...

is ganz einfach

----------


## Dirty Rider

der ist kult...der ist fast von anfang an dabei udn hat viel mitgemacht!! kann mich net von dem trennen *ggg*

----------


## pagey

dann tu des sinnlose nicolai zeug weg oder bekommst geld dafür ???

----------


## TiSpOkEs

nochwas zum screenshot:

1. Drucken-Taste drücken
2. Start -> Ausführen -> mspaint
3. Mit Strg & V einfügen (Bildgrösse wird automatisch grösser als sie zu klein ist)
4. Speichern als JPEG (Quali wird bedeutent schlechter da keine Optionsmöglichkeiten bei MS Paint bestehen.
Oder als BMP und dann packen -> Selbe grösse und sogar zum Teil kleiner als JPG und Originalqualität.

Mit PhotoShop von Adobe oder Ulead PhotoImpact geht schon schöner 


2. Theama 

Die neue Version ist schon geil. Bewertung find ich blöd. vieleicht ein bisschen Detailreicher? Entweder das man sehen kann wieviel User insgesamt geweretet haben oder sogar werlcher User schon gewertet hat. Welcher User welche Bewertung demjenigen gegeben hat halte ich für übertrieben da es sont sicher schone Auseinandersetzungen geben könnte. Aber im Allgemeinen unnnötig. 
Ne andere Variante: Der Admin bzw die Mods geben den einzelnen Usern die Bewertung. Und das nicht jedem sondern nur Ausgesuchten. z. B. georg für seine 99% konstruktiven udn hilfreichen Posts oder Cla.... für seine extra schön ausgearbeiteten Posts 

Desweiteren kann ich auch nicht editieren  schade hoffentlich wird das wieder.

----------


## noox

Screenshot: Danke!

Bewertung: Fahr mal über die Bewertungs-Sternchen. Dann siehst wieviele gewertet haben.

Ich glaube das mit der Bewertung gibt sich schon mit der Zeit.

----------


## Chris

In der Foren-Übersicht steht ja immer wer den letzten Post geschrieben hat.
Und da steht dann "von xyz".
Und dieses "von" irritiert mich irgendwie.
Es stört nicht. Aber irgendwie paßt's auch nicht find ich.

----------


## noox

soll ich "by" schreiben?

----------


## Chris

Ich bitte darum  

Na, ich glaub der Name alleine würde reichen, ich glaub ich bin das von anderen Foren so gewohnt

----------


## Chris

Editieren darf ich übrigens auch nicht

----------


## georg

Also ich bestehe auf ein "von".
Wenn der Adel in Ö schon verboten ist, müssen wird das hier doch irgendwie wieder einführen, oder nicht?  
Also ich würd´ auch meinen, Name allein reicht, aber jetzt werden wir schön langsam pingelig.
Armer nòóx..

----------


## Red

Ich darf auch nicht funktionieren. *g*

----------


## Gotler

Ist das normal das ich die Avatere bei den Posts nur sehe wenn ich niicht eingeloggt bin? (Sorry falls das schonmal gefragt wurde...)

Ansonsten ist doch recht hübsch geworden...

----------


## Chris

Du kannst glaube ich im Control Panel einstellen, ob Du die Avatare sehen willst.

----------


## Gotler

ok danke

----------


## TiSpOkEs

ich finde die letzen 2 spalten zu breit das verwirrt mich (in der übersicht)

danke noox mit dem "wieviel ham gevotet"

----------


## Joker

so hätt ichs auch gemacht (wenn ichs auch könnte) 

die paar fehler werden mit der zeit bestimmt eleminiert werden, ebenso gewöhnt man sich bestimmt schnell ans layout !

gut gemacht herr noox

----------


## v1per

oiso am meisten verwirrt mich der graue rand überall

----------


## TiSpOkEs

hä was? soviel unterschied hab ich garnet bemerkt. welcher grauer rand? oder war das a scherz?

----------


## UiUiUiUi

hm noch a frage zu den browsern..

was empfehlt ihr jetzt den 7 er netscape oder einfach an mozilla auf dem der netscape ja aufbaut.

----------


## el panecillo

lieber noox

i bin ja einer der verrückten user die im threaded mode im forum san  

was sich aber bei da neuen version gändert hat is, dass der aktuelle eintrag, sprich die zeile im threadbaum, nimmer fett formatiert is. war für mich immer a art signal das i weiß wo i grad bin. jetzt verlier ich bei langen threads komplett die orientierung und auf flat will ich ned umsteigen   

glaubst lasst sich da was machen?

----------


## noox

ich mozilla.
oder phoenix
suche mal auf www.heise.de auf den news nach phoenix, mozilla, netscape.. vielleciht findest da was Wissenswertes. Vielleicht auch nicht.

----------


## noox

passt's jetzt?

Der Code hat sich jetzt aber g'scheit versteckt

----------


## el panecillo

ja passt, thx

----------


## Dirty Rider

tja....das würdest wohl gerne wissen...*geheimbleibt*

----------


## UiUiUiUi

ich hab mir jetzt erstmal den 7.0 netscape auf den rechner gewürgt farbfehler san weg *freu*werd mir in den nächsten tagen mal mozilla und phönix holen und probieren was mir taugtdanke für die hilfe

----------


## noox

Hab eine neue Version der FAQs raufgestellt:


- Moderatoren benachrichtigen  bei den Forumsregeln geaddet.
- Was tun, wenn Post/Thread verschwunde (Hilfe! ...)
- Was tun wenn Posten nicht geht (Firewall, HTTP_Referer-Problem)

----------


## Chris

Die genialste Formulierung ist und bleibt 




> Es gibt immer wieder neue User, denen das Forum soviel Spaß macht, dass sie denken, zu jedem Thread ihre Meinung abgeben zu müssen.


   


edit: Oho, neues quote-Layout

----------


## Old Anonym

Ich bin gerade mal von der Uni aus mit dem Netscape 4.75 auf die Seite gegangen. Das sieht echt assig aus bevor man eingeloggt ist. Nach dem Einloggen habe ich immer noch das Problem, dass die Buttons für Reply, Edit usw. fehlen.
Das hier hab ich jetzt mit dem IE geschrieben, wobei ich das Problem habe, dass ich mich hier an der Uni nicht einloggen kann, weil Cookies deaktiviert sind.

----------


## noox

Also mit dem 4.x Netscape habe ich mich schon so oft geärgert, dass ich auf den sicher nicht mehr schaue!

Ohne Cookies kann man sich im Board leider nicht anmelden. Ist eine gröbere Schwachstelle, aber das kann ich fast nich umprogrammieren. Da müsste ich ziemlich viel ändern.

----------


## Cru Jones

Habe noch einen kleinen Fehler gefunden *nörgel*: Wenn man auf der Forumsübersicht auf den Direktlink zum neusten Eintrag (also "von xy") klickt, bleibt der Eintrag als ungelesen stehen.

----------


## noox

das mit den gelesenen/ungelesenen threads funktioniert überhaupt net so 100%. Es hat nie 100% funktiniert und kann auch net mit endlichen Aufwand 100% funktionieren. Aber ich bilde mir auch ein, dass es in der neuen Version net so gut funktioniert, wie mit der alten.

----------

